# Shaun Livingston in preseason



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

PPG : 8.2 - RPG : 1.2 - APG : *1.5*

I know it is just preseason but, he was touted as a 6'7 _pure_ point guard, yet is only averaging 1.5 assists per game. There is no doubt in my mind he can score, but what is up with the low assist numbers. 

I only saw that Laker game, and when he was at point he was moving the ball well, then they let Jaric take over the pg duties, and put livingston over to sg on offense. Lets hope they dont keep doing this.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> PPG : 8.2 - RPG : 1.2 - APG : *1.5*
> 
> I know it is just preseason but, he was touted as a 6'7 _pure_ point guard, yet is only averaging 1.5 assists per game. There is no doubt in my mind he can score, but what is up with the low assist numbers.
> ...


i've only seen him twice and although you can see the talent he's a long way from being able to help that team out. teams like the paperclips really suffer from young players coming into the league. they take awhile to be able to play and then if the losing continues they end up leaving for another team. i would play livingston at the point and move jaric to the two where his improved 3pt shot can help them. also giving them another ballhandler.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I noticed that too. But because I can only see the boxscores, I can't judge how he's running the offense as a PG. He also has a poor assist to turnover ratio (but most rookies do). 

I think the ability to be a fulltime PG at his height is what made him the #4 overall pick. If he's just a combo guard like a skinny Joe Johnson, then his value would be lower IMO. But, he is straight out of high school, with no experience (not even summer league). So we should give him a few years to show what he can do.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think scouts were raving over his court vision as much they were his handles. Obviously he is strong in both but the Clippers as a team are shooting 41% in the preseason so that could account for low assist numbers. He is only averaging 2.67 TO in 26 mpg, which is very respectable for a kid out of high school.

Ben Gordon is averaging 3.17 TO in 20.8 mpg.
Devin Harris is averaging 2.6 TO in 27.5 mpg.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The info that I have been getting is that he is making good passes but players just aren't finishing for him. He is doing his job he just needs his teammates to make the bucket. Also, people have to remember that the preseason games are the first couple games Livingston has played, he didn't play in summer league and he is coming off a minor injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Supposedly it's his defense that Dunleavy loves and that might get him playing time early.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry to say, but he is not going to be passing tremendously in the preseason. The Clippers have one of the worst training staffs in the NBA, because year after year, all of their players are hurt.

There is no continuity yet. I have a lot of faith in Shaun, but people have got to be patient. He's going to get the assists, but it doesn't matter if he's not getting them right now. 

He didn't even play Summer league ball. He's a little behind progress wise, his HS peers. He'll be fine.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*He plays for the Clippers*. No one looks good when they play for the Clippers. The clippers effing suck. If you like the guy, pray he'll slip out when he becomes a RFA in a couple of years.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> *He plays for the Clippers*. *No one looks good when they play for the Clippers.* The clippers effing suck. If you like the guy, pray he'll slip out when he becomes a RFA in a couple of years.


Then Elton Brand must be amazing, if he can be that good on a team where nobody looks good.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The Clippers have one of the worst training staffs in the NBA, because year after year, all of their players are hurt.





> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> *He plays for the Clippers*. No one looks good when they play for the Clippers. The clippers effing suck. If you like the guy, pray he'll slip out when he becomes a RFA in a couple of years.


Yes, when a team sucks for so many years, I will give up on that team until it hires new management. The Clippers are a sad organization that clearly isn't capable of putting a winner on the floor. They need to clean house and fire everybody, like the Warriors and the Hawks and the Nuggets have done in the past couple of years. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't, but I know *for sure* that as long as the Clippers are owned by Donald Sterling and managed by Elgin Baylor, they won't get the job done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> Yes, when a team sucks for so many years, I will give up on that team until it hires new management. The Clippers are a sad organization that clearly isn't capable of putting a winner on the floor. They need to clean house and fire everybody, like the Warriors and the Hawks and the Nuggets have done in the past couple of years. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't, but I know *for sure* that as long as the Clippers are owned by Donald Sterling and managed by Elgin Baylor, they won't get the job done.


Well said. For whatever reason, Nipsy Russell (Baylor) still has a job. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

While most organizations would fire a GM who consistently screws up, Sterling doesn't seem to mind. Probably because his team is turning such a good profit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Baylor has done a decent job in the draft, of course Sterling doesn't retain them so it's a moot point.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Which of these Baylor draft picks did you consider decent?

1998: Drafts Michael Olowokandi over Mike Bibby, Vince Carter, Dirk Nowitzki, and Paul Pierce.

1996: Drafts Lorenzen Wright over Kobe Bryant, Peja Stojakovic, Steve Nash, and Jermaine O'Neal.

1995: Trades the #2 pick (Antonio McDyess) for Rodney Rogers and Brent Barry. Could have had Rasheed Wallace or Kevin Garnett.

That draft record would have gotten any other GM fired long ago.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Which of these Baylor draft picks did you consider decent?
> 
> 1998: Drafts Michael Olowokandi over Mike Bibby, Vince Carter, Dirk Nowitzki, and Paul Pierce.
> ...


good stuff


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

I'm a clipper season ticket holder and I see livingston play in pratice.


let me tell you









*he IS a pure pg* 



He just needs to get adjusted to the system. He did behind the back over the head passes and he isa godsend to any post player. in practice he made Mikki Moore look like God lol. Livingston is an incredible passer, he's just not adjusted to the nba yet.


----------

